# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Pediastrum dúplex.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo una foto de Pediastrum dúplex, esta muestra la he recogido en Sevilla, un alga verde formada por células con amplios espacios entre ellas.



Esta foto está realizada en campo oscuro.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (30-may-2017),HUESITO (24-may-2017),Jonasino (24-may-2017),Los terrines (24-may-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

Me recuerda a las vidrieras de las iglesias.

----------

frfmfrfm (23-may-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Un par de fotos más de Pediastrum dúplex en contraste de fases pero  tienen una cierta semejanza al campo oscuro. 





Estoy comprobando que las pediastrum son bastante resistentes.

Otra forma de entender el agua.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (30-may-2017),HUESITO (26-may-2017),Jonasino (28-may-2017),Los terrines (28-may-2017)

----------


## HUESITO

si, parece una estructura resistente.
Me recuerda a cuando experimentaba con paneles de forma hexagonal "nido de abeja" que eran super ligeros y resistentes.

----------

frfmfrfm (26-may-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

La estructura más resistente bidimensional es la formada por triángulos equilateros, la composición de estos da lugar a hexágonos muy resistentes.
En tres dimensiones, es más resistente un tetraedro que un cubo, aunque lo más resistente, en tres dimensiones, es la esfera.

----------

F. Lázaro (30-may-2017),frfmfrfm (26-may-2017),HUESITO (27-may-2017),Jonasino (28-may-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compis, subo una Pediastum que por falta de tiempo no he podido verificar la especie, lo que en verdad quería que vierais es que la estrella está formada por un montón de células unidadas y todo ello para mejorar la flotabilidad.
Las células donde se puede ver los cloroplastos están vivas.  



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (30-may-2017),HUESITO (28-may-2017),Jonasino (01-jun-2017),Los terrines (28-may-2017),perdiguera (28-may-2017)

----------

